# What is the perfect measurement for HT????



## sunnyhd (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Guys 

Before I start my home theatre build I wanted to get some advice on how to get it right the first time around…
As I have been granted the planning permission to build a three bedroom house with basement…:yay2:

28 feet Long
19 feet Wide
12 feet High

The theatre I had in mind is in the basement 28’ x 19’ x 12’ in feet and it is to have a Bar, a Toilet, A/V room. 8 or more seats: two rows of seats 4 theatre seats in the first row, 4 in the second row, The rear rows could be risers built
Although I was thinking of squeezing a sofa bed or built in wall bed 
For one of those back to back movies nights 
A soffit 
At the entrance: The Bar to have popcorn machine maker with candy counter and a mini coffee maker and the fridge for drinks.

The ceiling will have hundreds of fibre optic light..

The screen I am thinking is 16 feet wide. This gives me about a 212” diagonal 2.35:1 screen with a high-gain screen. When using the 16:9 aspect ratio, the screen diagonal is approximately 221".


The projector I have at this moment is Sony VPL VW100, with 8 feet screen but I am hopping to double that in my new HT 
I am not sure this projector will throw to that distant….as I would like the screen to be wall to wall. 


The speakers I have at moment are 7 monitor audio in wall Gold Cp and PB13 Sub. Planning on to get another PB13 to go with my present one 



Any help and advice are very much appreciated.

Many thanks 
James


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I asked this question at an acoustics panel at last year's AES and what I got was a resounding, "It depends". It seems there is no hard and fast rule, and every designer has a slightly different perspective on it.

One theory is that you'll, first and foremost, want to work to evenly space out room modes: http://www.realtraps.com/modecalc.htm

I'd start there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not only room dimensions that play into this but furniture placement as well as placement and type of speakers used. I will tell you right now that going with in wall speakers will not be ideal for quality and imaging particularly in that size or room. Can we talk you out of that plan?
Also going that large of a screen with that projector your going to loose alot of the quality as the projector is not designed to go that big.


----------



## sunnyhd (Jan 11, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I asked this question at an acoustics panel at last year's AES and what I got was a resounding, "It depends". It seems there is no hard and fast rule, and every designer has a slightly different perspective on it.
> 
> One theory is that you'll, first and foremost, want to work to evenly space out room modes: http://www.realtraps.com/modecalc.htm
> 
> I'd start there.


Thanks for the Link
This is interesting…. I tried with few different numbers and the best one was 26x18x10:scratch:


----------



## sunnyhd (Jan 11, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Its not only room dimensions that play into this but furniture placement as well as placement and type of speakers used. I will tell you right now that going with in wall speakers will not be ideal for quality and imaging particularly in that size or room. Can we talk you out of that plan?
> Also going that large of a screen with that projector your going to loose alot of the quality as the projector is not designed to go that big.


I have no problem in going for none in wall speakers at all. I just thought they were better for some reason…..

There must be some projector which will give me the size I want….raying:


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

What you should *avoid* are dimensions that are *even multiples *of each other. 

While 26 x 18 x 10 isn't bad, all those dimensions are multiples of 2. A _significantly_ better set of dimensions would be 27 x 17 x 10.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sunnyhd said:


> I have no problem in going for none in wall speakers at all. I just thought they were better for some reason…..


Floor standers (towers) for the front and bookshelves for the surrounds is the best option cost/preformance wise and wont break the bank. Have a look at the SVS MTS-01 speaker system bang for buck they are tough to beat.



> There must be some projector which will give me the size I want….raying:


Sure, How much do you want to spend though. Your current projector is only 800 lumen and with a 200"+ screen that you want you would have to have it at least 16' back from the screen to get that large and you will lose alot of the light output at that distance.

Have a look at Projector central they have a list of all projectors available and screen calculators for each.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Or just use the rule of thumb that you should sit 1.5x the 1.78 diagonal away from screen for 1080p, i.e., if you have a 221" screen, you'll want to sit about 331" or 27 feet away. I'd say your screen is far too big. Assuming your middle row will end up being 13 feet from the screen, you're looking at 104" as a more appropriate size.


----------



## sunnyhd (Jan 11, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Or just use the rule of thumb that you should sit 1.5x the 1.78 diagonal away from screen for 1080p, i.e., if you have a 221" screen, you'll want to sit about 331" or 27 feet away. I'd say your screen is far too big. Assuming your middle row will end up being 13 feet from the screen, you're looking at 104" as a more appropriate size.


Really appreciate your help in this matter…. After looking at throw distant on some of the high-end projector I have decided to go for 150 diagonally. it will feel like I am at IMAX :bigsmile: in 27x17x10 room 
I am sure this should be feasible….

Will have to consider getting a different PJ, Not that I was planning on. Although my VW100 is showing 2021 lamp hours…. rather then get a new bulb I think I should sell this and get something better.. No doubt I could count on you guys to recommend me something to last for few years… 

James


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Just keep in mind that if you sit too close, you'll start notice a lack of detail, especially on anything less than 1080P. A smaller screen will have a great pixel density, and thus, will appear more detailed.

If you're going round about the screen size right now, you may want to chose that last. Get everything else in place, and start with a white wall or bedsheet to determine what size will work best.


----------



## sunnyhd (Jan 11, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Just keep in mind that if you sit too close, you'll start notice a lack of detail, especially on anything less than 1080P. A smaller screen will have a great pixel density, and thus, will appear more detailed.
> 
> If you're going round about the screen size right now, you may want to chose that last. Get everything else in place, and start with a white wall or bedsheet to determine what size will work best.



First and most imported thing at this moment was to get some idea on the perfect room proportion. Now that! I am going head with 27x17x10.. it’s a start :yay2:

One thing is for sure there is no way I would watch anything less then High Def on that screen… 

Hopefully start the build this month… once its takes shape I suppose, I will do just that. Put a big white sheet on the wall or better even just paint it …

Another question if you don’t mind! 
Now that I know VW100 won’t the job, is there any particular PJ you might recommend without breaking the bank???? Naturally I am looking at mid range rather then high-end like Runco.


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

sunnyhd said:


> Another question if you don’t mind!
> 
> Now that I know VW100 won’t the job, is there any particular PJ you might recommend without breaking the bank???? Naturally I am looking at mid range rather then high-end like Runco.


Define "breaking the bank".

The new Panasonic PT-AE3000U is an *amazing* projector for $2500, as is the newest Epson 6500UB for about the same price. If you don't like LCD pj's, Sony's VW60 will certainly fit the bill but now we're talking $5K. Any of these, plus about a half dozen others will all be less than a Runco.


----------



## sunnyhd (Jan 11, 2008)

Zing said:


> Define "breaking the bank".
> 
> The new Panasonic PT-AE3000U is an *amazing* projector for $2500, as is the newest Epson 6500UB for about the same price. If you don't like LCD pj's, Sony's VW60 will certainly fit the bill but now we're talking $5K. Any of these, plus about a half dozen others will all be less than a Runco.


I looked into vw200 £6999 if I could get over £2000 for my VW100 
then again I am sure there are better ones for under £5000 which is what I paid for vw100 two years ago…..

I remember saying to the man in the shop when I brought this that.. I will be happy for next 5 years. Watching movies on this..Now here I am trying to get something different. I must be :coocoo:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

For the ultimate man cave put a stand-up urinal in the bathroom.:bigsmile:


----------



## sunnyhd (Jan 11, 2008)

rcarlton said:


> For the ultimate man cave put a stand-up urinal in the bathroom.:bigsmile:


Or I could buy one of that recliner from film Idiocracy....Where it has a Toilet built in… :rofl:


----------

